# Stick Elgato EyeTV pour TNT



## pomme85 (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un stick eyetv récemment pour avoir la TNT mais avec la petit antenne fournie je n'arrive à capter aucune chaine... j'ai donc raccorder le stick à l'antenne de toit et ca marche super bien, réception de plus de 30 chaines, image de très bonne qualité !

N'y aurait il pas une solution pour réussir à capter qqch avec l'antenne fournie car du coup je ne peux pas m'éloigner de la prise antenne ce qui est plutôt dommage... 

Une autre question dans la foulée, les programmes enregistrés sont en .eyetv je crois, il n'est pas possible de les modifier avec imovie ou autre pour faire du montage ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2007)

Pour les modifi&#233;s, il faut faire un "export" vers imovie par exemple. Mais eyeTv permet d&#233;j&#224; quelques petit montage.

Sinon, je trouve aussi que les antennes fournis ne servent pas a grand chose


----------



## pomme85 (14 Août 2007)

Ah oui je n'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait exporter...   

Sinon, quand on enregistre qqch la taille est plutôt grande, 30Mo pour une vidéo de 50 secondes  il n'est pas possible de changer ça ? il n'y a rien dans les préférences...


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2007)

Non, pas possible car le stick n'encode pas a la vol&#233;e, il enregistre le flux natif. :'(


----------



## pomme85 (14 Août 2007)

Arf dommage... bon bah tant pis, merci quand même


----------



## Injail (22 Août 2007)

Bonjours, je viens de faire l'acquisition de eyetv et de TV for Mac DVB-T Sick afin de pouvoir remplacer ma tv, seulement je ne possède pas de prise tv... Or après installation, scan des fréquences je n'arrive pas à trouver de chaine il me renvois au meme message "Aucune chaine...".
Si quelqu'un à déja eu ce problème et voudrais faire partager sa solution si solution il y a, merci


----------



## DrFatalis (23 Août 2007)

Bon, ben on va être clair: a part dans les rares cas ou on habite sous un emetteur ou que l'on est un des génies que-le-monde-nous-envie habitant la Ville lumière éclairant le désert Français, les ridicules antennes fournies avec les stick TNT ne servent srictement à rien (si ce n'est à paraitre plus intelligent, si c'est possible, en les portant sur sa tête; ou à tuner sa 4L "RG style").

Pour pouvoir utiliser ces stick, il faut:
- être dans une zone couverte par la TNT (et bien, on l'oublie souvent...)
- posséder une antenne de TOIT qui capte impeccable.

C'est pour cela que ces stick sont une bénédiction pour les portables, mais souvent inutilisables avec les ordis de bureau (rarement installés à coté d'une prise antenne)


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2007)

Le plus simple est de brancher une antenne int&#233;rieur amplifier, mais dans s50&#37; voir 75% des cas, &#231;a ne sert a rien, donc v&#233;rifie bien qu'ils te la reprenne en magasin s &#231;a ne marche pas


----------



## frolick10 (14 Octobre 2007)

J'ai la version diversity. Je capte bien les chaines TNT avec de la recherche automatique et l'antenne de toit. (un seul tuner pour l'instant)

Probl&#232;me : Apr&#232;s mise en veille (eyetv ouvert) ou/et extinction de l'imac..., les chaines ne sont plus capt&#233; lors d'une nouvelle utilisation. 
Je suis oblig&#233; de faire &#224; nouveau une recherche automatique des chaines pour que cela recapte.
pas tr&#232;s pratique...


----------



## Gwen (15 Octobre 2007)

En effet, &#233;trange, moi je n'ai pas ce genre de soucis sur le MacBook Pro.


----------



## frolick10 (15 Octobre 2007)

la réception est peut-être aléatoire, sujet aux variations atmosphériques....??

Avec 2 antennes connectées cela fonctionnera peut-être mieux. Faut que je récupère une prise double et  câbles  d'antenne TV

Ce jour, même avec une nouvelle recherche de chaine, aucune réception en diversity mais surprise reception en double tuner, un seul tuner fonctionnant...


----------



## frolick10 (18 Octobre 2007)

Bon le probl&#232;me semble venir de la version eyetv 2.5 sur PPC G5, 10.4.10.

Apr&#232;s r&#233;installation de la version 2, tout fonctionne normalement / Version 2.5: 
- 41 chaines d&#233;tect&#233;es (crypt&#233;s comprises) / nombre al&#233;atoire de 15 &#224; 30 chaines max 
- Ordre des chaines respect&#233; (1 = TF1...) / ordre anarchique et al&#233;atoire suivant les scannages
- Red&#233;marrage eyetv avec conservation du signal de r&#233;ception / scannage des chaines n&#233;cessaire &#224; chaque ouverture de eyetv pour la r&#233;ception 

L'avantage de la version 2.5 est l'apport de l'option "au dessus des autres fen&#234;tres", dommage... 

Esp&#233;rons qu'Elgato ou Leopard arrange cela


----------



## frolick10 (23 Octobre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Bon le problème semble venir de la version eyetv 2.5 sur PPC G5, 10.4.10....
> ...Espérons qu'Elgato ou Leopard arrange cela



Réponse de Elgato après envoi d'un mel au support : 

* Bonjour,
Effectivement, il y un problème avec la réception des signaux TNT avec la
version 2.5, pourriez-vous SVP tester cette version bêta et nous dire si
elle corrige le problème ? Dans la négative, réinstallez la version2.4.1.

*Cela fonctionne...


----------



## frolick10 (24 Octobre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Ce jour, m&#234;me avec une nouvelle recherche de chaine, aucune r&#233;ception en diversity mais surprise reception en double tuner, un seul tuner fonctionnant...



Explication: il faut connecter l'antenne rateau avec l'adaptateur &#224; la prise sur le cot&#233; du stick car il correspond au tuner principal qui est activ&#233;.

&#233;videmment avec 2 raccord &#224; l'antenne TV pour les 2 tuners, pas de probl&#232;me...


----------



## ficelle (24 Octobre 2007)

je suis pleinement satisfait de la version 2.5, mais je suis connecté à l'antenne de toit.

ses petit plus :

- la possibilité d'enregistrer depuis le cache, et donc de démarrer l'enregistrement complet d'un programme en cours de visionnage...

- le stream vers iPod touch su un réseau local

avec un turbo.264 en plus, j'encode pour ipod ou wifi access en 2x ou plus...

coté antennes fournies, avec 3 tuner différents, dont un diversity, je n'ai jamais réussi à chopper quoique ce soit.... on va dire que je n'étais jamais au bon endroit 

leopard arrive... peut être un eyetv 3 pour bientôt ?


----------



## frolick10 (25 Octobre 2007)

Autre problème de la version 2.5 (idem Béta)

A l'ouverture de eyetv, message d'erreur : type "Le stick TNT ne fonctionne que sur un port USB 2, il est connecté a un port USB 1"

Le truc, c'est que c'est bien un port USB 2 et qu'il "suffit" de débrancher puis reconnecter le stick sur l'USB concerné pour que cela refonctionne...


----------



## mr.cyclopede (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour

Moi j'ai retourné le modèle Hybrid (TNT et analogique) après avoir essayé sans succès sur mon macbook dans plusieurs endroits y compris Paris intra muros, avec antenne fournie ou extérieure.

Le message affiché signalait que le systême n'arrivait pas à s'initialiser.
Petit message à Elgato, comme vu ci dessus que des problèmes existent avec la version 2.5, conseillant de la virer et de repasser au 2.4.

Malgré çà, toujours le même problème, donc retour Fnac. Dommage ce petit accessoire me serait bien pratique pour quelques longues soirées ou je me retrouve coincé à Paris dans un 15m2 sans TV ni radio.....


----------



## mac...gyver (7 Novembre 2007)

Comment faire pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente de Eyetv. En fait je ne re&#231;ois plus certaines chaines, et ce depuis que j'ai effectu&#233; la derni&#232;re mises &#224; jour.

Merci de m'aider


----------



## frolick10 (7 Novembre 2007)

mac...gyver a dit:


> Comment faire pour récupérer la version précédente de Eyetv. En fait je ne reçois plus certaines chaines, et ce depuis que j'ai effectué la dernière mises à jour.
> 
> Merci de m'aider



Tu parles de quel mise à jour? car la 2.5.*1* vient de sortir et correspond à la version final de la Béta qui a résolu mes problèmes de réception...

Au pire tu reprends ton cd eyeTv 2 et tu réinstalles après avoir jeté à la corbeille la version qui ne fonctionne pas (mise à jour). 

Et si cela ne fonctionne pas tu peux voir avec le support elgato, il est efficace et rapide.


----------



## mac...gyver (8 Novembre 2007)

En fait, j'ai des probl&#232;mes de r&#233;ception depuis que j'ai install&#233; la version 2.5.1. J'ai envoy&#233; un e-mail au support technique Elgato, mais je n'ai pas encore eu de r&#233;ponse.


----------



## frolick10 (8 Novembre 2007)

Le support avait mis 2-3 jours max pour me répondre. 

En attendant tu peux remettre la version 2.5 ou 2. 

Il me semble que la version 2.5.1 est juste une correction de bogues de la 2.5, donc si cela fonctionnait, autant gardé la 2.5.


----------



## mac...gyver (9 Novembre 2007)

Comment r&#233;cup&#233;rer la version 2.5?
En plus je ne retrouve le CD d'installation Eye TV.
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?


----------

